# We found pretty water...... and thunderstorms



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Big Zee and I left out of Freeport yesterday morning with the intention of slow boating it to the VA Fogg and trying out my new chum recipe. Buoyweather called for 3 feet at 5 seconds, windfinder said 2.5 at 6 seconds; I'd say they were more consistently 2's with the occasional 3. We were able to cruise very comfortably at 20 MPH, so we turned up the tunes and settled in for a 2 hour run. The water out of the jetties was chocolate milk, cloudy green at the 5 mile gas rig, and we finally got into what was *almost* blue water about 18 miles out when we saw this






which quickly turned into this






That "whew!!" you hear early in the second video was my reaction to the first thunderclap we heard. We did a 180 and ran back out from under it, then turned west trying to skirt it. Unfortunately, the bands of storms were running parallel to the coast so as we got away from that one, another popped up, and we called it a day since the water closer in was too cloudy to effectively troll.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

I saw where the winds at Boomvang yesterday recorded during the storm were up to 53 mph with a gust to 63. Buddy on the rig said the seas were about 20ft!!!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

yap you have to that weather glad u made it in safe


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll never forget being with my Dad and my mother's step-dad when I was just a little crumb snatcher. We were in Dad's little 14' side console fiberglass boat, about 7 or 8 miles out of Crystal River, FL. Thunderstorm came upon us faster than we could do anything about. Weather went from nice and calm to really sloppy 3' seas in a hurry. We all gathered in the back of the boat to keep the bow as high as it would go, and me and Clint bailed water with buckets while Dad tried not to spear any waves. I remember being so sure that boat would sink, and we'd all be swimming.

Good times! Days gone by.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

bjd76 said:


> I saw where the winds at Boomvang yesterday recorded during the storm were up to 53 mph with a gust to 63. Buddy on the rig said the seas were about 20ft!!!


how do you check the winds at bv?


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Please excuse me but you guys are nuts , running to Fogg on that dingy with a single engine and weather on yall. I'm glad you made it back home safe , but I will reconsider very seriously dping that again . At least on search a small boat.
just saying


----------



## Capt500 (Sep 9, 2013)

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=KVAF

Note the anemometer height is 165' above water, and will register higher winds than at the water.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> I'll never forget being with my Dad and my mother's step-dad when I was just a little crumb snatcher. We were in Dad's little 14' side console fiberglass boat, about 7 or 8 miles out of Crystal River, FL. Thunderstorm came upon us faster than we could do anything about. Weather went from nice and calm to really sloppy 3' seas in a hurry. We all gathered in the back of the boat to keep the bow as high as it would go, and me and Clint bailed water with buckets while Dad tried not to spear any waves. I remember being so sure that boat would sink, and we'd all be swimming.
> 
> Good times! Days gone by.


I had a similar experience when I was 18 at the 12 mile rig out of Freeport; only time we ever put on our PFD's. Probably why I own a great VHF with GPS DSC mounted and a PLB, handheld VHF, smoke, and flares in the bailout bag.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

nook said:


> Please excuse me but you guys are nuts , running to Fogg on that dingy with a single engine and weather on yall. I'm glad you made it back home safe , but I will reconsider very seriously dping that again . At least on search a small boat.
> just saying


First, I think you mean dinghy. Second, feel free to question my judgement, or even my sanity. But it is totally uncool to insult a man's boat. Cut a corner off of your "young man's card".


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Tom ....with all due respect. Im not judging any of your decision how to run your life . 
Just saying that it's outrageous unsafe to run out to Fogg in search a small dinghy or dingy ...regardless . If you don't want any one comments on your journey , please don't post it .
Again with all due respect


----------



## CostaDelTejas (Jul 6, 2009)

nook said:


> Please excuse me but you guys are nuts , running to Fogg on that dingy with a single engine and weather on yall. I'm glad you made it back home safe , but I will reconsider very seriously dping that again . At least on search a small boat.
> just saying


Don't be that guy


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

How big of a boat was that SW Tom?


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

yeah ive been in alot worse conditions than that in my old 24 ft bay boat off western coast of florida.... lay off the guy.


----------



## POP A TOP 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rock on Tom- I enjoy your posts


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

everything looked ok to me..except storms but they said they turn tail and went home. I saw a VHF so that was good too. 

tom, worry about someone insulting your boat.. I get all kind of looks when running my 1982 dual console esp. during tournaments when everyone has a 50 - 70 k boat then I come by with a big ole smile and an 82 dual console. I just wave and keep on smiling.. mainly because my boat wont be in the classifieds in a few months at the ripe old age of .5yrs old because the payment is to much... paid for is made for me!!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

CostaDelTejas said:


> Don't be that guy


I'm guessing the young chap is only 15 y/o, so it says under his screen name. Surely he speaks from a lifetime of experience, has likely owned an entire fleet of boats of various sizes, and is now the captain of a large sport fisher. :sarcasm


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Capt500 said:


> http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=KVAF
> 
> Note the anemometer height is 165' above water, and will register higher winds than at the water.


I wasn't aware of that one through the NBDC. Here is an aviation related map from NOAA that has several different rigs on it. Hover mouse over an "x" or dot and it gives current reading, click and you can see about 24 hrs history.

http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/zoa/mwmap3.php?map=usa


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom Cut the card !. Im on the old man team here. 
stand down son ,!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

What do you mean you found pretty water?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Big Zee and I left out of Freeport yesterday morning with the intention of slow boating it to the VA Fogg and trying out my new chum recipe. Buoyweather called for 3 feet at 5 seconds, windfinder said 2.5 at 6 seconds; I'd say they were more consistently 2's with the occasional 3. We were able to cruise very comfortably at 20 MPH, so we turned up the tunes and settled in for a 2 hour run. The water out of the jetties was chocolate milk, cloudy green at the 5 mile gas rig, *and we finally got into what was almost blue water about 18 miles out when we saw this*


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

nook said:


> Please excuse me but you guys are nuts , running to Fogg on that dingy with a single engine and weather on yall. I'm glad you made it back home safe , but I will reconsider very seriously dping that again . At least on search a small boat.
> just saying


Show us your boat.


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

Small boat don't go out!! Thanks nook. No more fishing for me.....


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Just for reference.... this is from Marsaxloc its a small fishing village in Malta. Talked to some of the fishermen and they take their WOODEN diesel boats out squid and albacore tuna fishing 20 miles offshore of Malta.... mind you this is in the Mediterranean Sea and over 5000 ft deep... nothing wrong with small boats. So anyone with a size complex has exactly that... A SIZE COMPLEX. ha


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

nook said:


> Tom ....with all due respect. Im not judging any of your decision how to run your life .
> Just saying that it's outrageous unsafe to run out to Fogg in search a small dinghy or dingy ...regardless . If you don't want any one comments on your journey , please don't post it .
> Again with all due respect


Yeah, your judging, josh K. How is banned camp?


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

DFC said:


> Just for reference.... this is from Marsaxloc its a small fishing village in Malta. Talked to some of the fishermen and they take their WOODEN diesel boats out squid and albacore tuna fishing 20 miles offshore of Malta.... mind you this is in the Mediterranean Sea and over 5000 ft deep... nothing wrong with small boats. So anyone with a size complex has exactly that... A SIZE COMPLEX. ha


Hughhh! WRONG ! Certainly you have no clue about the Mediterranean Sea , weather conditions over there and much less about the fishing culture of those Med counties . :headknock
lesson # 1 , Economy, those fishermen don't have the resources you do to own a dinghy with an outboard , GPS , epirb blah blah blah. LET alone fishing gear , they use most of the times handlines.
lesson #2, Weather in the Mediterranean is not as umpredictable as it is in the GOM...but you should know this ? RIGHT .

They don't sail 40-50 Miles out on a dinghy...actually these fishermen , very old salt dogs know weather conditions just with a finger up in the wind. So before they venture 20 miles out to earn their income ,they know very well , when ,how and where ....another little piece of info , this guy's know more about bad weather and how to handle it that you could ever learnt in your own little pond. 
Lesson #3 . Pay attention to those artesanal wooden boats .. They are constructed all in the same way ( look at your picture ) why ? In case they get cough in weather , those heavy wooden boat can and will withstand bad weather much better than your dinghy. ..do your homework before you speak about another country style of fishing...:dance:

Now ...y'all have a safe trip. God bless y'all heart.


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> Yeah, your judging, josh K. How is banned camp?


Oh no... Is he back ?? again???:rotfl:sad3sm


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

nook said:


> Hughhh! WRONG ! Certainly you have no clue about the Mediterranean Sea , weather conditions over there and much less about the fishing culture of those Med counties . :headknock
> lesson # 1 , Economy, those fishermen don't have the resources you do to own a dinghy with an outboard , GPS , epirb blah blah blah. LET alone fishing gear , they use most of the times handlines.
> lesson #2, Weather in the Mediterranean is not as umpredictable as it is in the GOM...but you should know this ? RIGHT .
> 
> ...


Still trying to find out how big his boat is, but I would not consider it a dingy. Dingy to me in one 13-16' long, I would say his boat is 22+.

What do you fish on?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

nook said:


> hughhh! Wrong ! Certainly you have no clue about the mediterranean sea , weather conditions over there and much less about the fishing culture of those med counties . :headknock
> lesson # 1 , economy, those fishermen don't have the resources you do to own a dinghy with an outboard , gps , epirb blah blah blah. Let alone fishing gear , they use most of the times handlines.
> Lesson #2, weather in the mediterranean is not as umpredictable as it is in the gom...but you should know this ? Right .
> 
> ...


shhhhhh!


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Free country Bro..freedom of speech..if you can't handle truth then go to Sailing school y'all might learn something..lol


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

nook said:


> Hughhh! WRONG ! Certainly you have no clue about the Mediterranean Sea , weather conditions over there and much less about the fishing culture of those Med counties . :headknock
> lesson # 1 , Economy, those fishermen don't have the resources you do to own a dinghy with an outboard , GPS , epirb blah blah blah. LET alone fishing gear , they use most of the times handlines.
> lesson #2, Weather in the Mediterranean is not as umpredictable as it is in the GOM...but you should know this ? RIGHT .
> 
> ...


you're a moron. point was not that they don't know what they're doing, rather it was that they do it and get home safely each day with a small "dingy's" as you called it. You jumped all over OP because of his use of so called "dingy". id be happy to show my passport which has been all over this rock we call earth so i do know likely a great deal more about culture and i do know a thing or two about weather, ask me how i know. 
So to you my friend....
Lesson #1 : don't jump to conclusions
Lesson #2 : proof read
Lesson #3 : Improve your grammar


----------



## nook (Mar 5, 2015)

Let the dance begin. ...typical ,when a obtuse ignorant doesn't have any logical respectful manners discuss a topic in a civil way . The ignorance becomes harassment. ..go on , what's next .

Bro....your passport could be full loaded of immigration stamps all over the world . Your problem is that you don't know how and what to learn from those countries and cultures you have visited....good try .


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

nook said:


> Let the dance begin. ...typical ,when a obtuse ignorant doesn't have any logical way to discuss a topic in a civil way . The ignorance becomes harassment. ..go on , what's next .
> 
> Bro....your passport could be full loaded of immigration stamps all over the world . Your problem is that you don't know how and what to learn from those countries and cultures you have visited....good try .


Man you are a troll if i have ever seen one. Between this thread and the Whataburger thread i would assume band camp is in your future.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> Man you are a troll if i have ever seen one. Between this thread and the Whataburger thread i would assume band camp is in your future.


I think the other guys had it pegged when they referenced Josh K.

Methinks "Nook" is just another name for "Josh K", the boneheaded arseclown that got banned a while back. Or possible a twin brother. You never can be too sure.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

nook said:


> Tom ....with all due respect. Im not judging any of your decision how to run your life .
> Just saying that it's outrageous unsafe to run out to Fogg in search a small dinghy or dingy ...regardless . If you don't want any one comments on your journey , please don't post it .
> Again with all due respect


Hi JoshK, I see you're back. Maybe it's Anthony....


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Part Timer said:
> 
> 
> > Man you are a troll if i have ever seen one. Between this thread and the Whataburger thread i would assume band camp is in your future.
> ...


I really hope I'm wrong..... But here it goes..

Josh K was just another fake user name.. There's three things he does not have...
#1. He doesn't have a boat.. ( fishes party boats).. But yet criticized a fellow in a dinghy??

#2. He doesn't have the pelotas to put his real name...( Anthony).. Been banned many, many times..

#3. And of course he doesn't have a life.. he is Miserable.. Therefore he hates on people who actually have a boat or have a life..

And don't forget... He knows it all.. He is never wrong, best fisherman in the world, gives all the best advise to guys who actually own a boat(s).. When he has never owned one..

Man... I hope I'm wrong.... :grinning:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

elgatogus said:


> I really hope I'm wrong..... But here it goes..
> 
> Josh K was just another fake user name.. There's three things he does not have...
> #1. He doesn't have a boat.. ( fishes party boats).. But yet criticized a fellow in a dinghy??
> ...


You might be, but I'm not:ac550:


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

He may be alone for a reason.....he don't have a life


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Im just here to see nookies boat.


----------



## ctrlaltfish (Aug 22, 2014)

Kid who isn't old enough to drive, still gets carpooled by mummy and daddy, is an expert on the operational of marine vessels and weather, does have decent communication skills for a little chit. Just sayin....


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

ctrlaltfish said:


> Kid who isn't old enough to drive, still gets carpooled by mummy and daddy, is an expert on the operational of marine vessels and weather, does have decent communication skills for a little chit. Just sayin....


LOL


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Id just like to post on this fine thread about dinghys and stuff......


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Definitely the best thread I've ever started:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## hanapa'a (Mar 17, 2012)

I love these guuy


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

nook said:


> Please excuse me but you guys are nuts , running to Fogg on that dingy with a single engine and weather on yall. I'm glad you made it back home safe , but I will reconsider very seriously dping that again . At least on search a small boat.
> just saying


You're excused. Move along to another forum now...


----------



## meaux fishing (Feb 6, 2010)

Bout to head out to the flower gardens in my new ride...


----------



## rog052 (Jul 4, 2015)

My daughter years ago figured out how to know which way to run to get to the port. She said it was simple. Just head directly at the darkest cloud.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

We had a similar experience a few weeks ago, Sirius weather saved our butts, saw the storm pop up on the screen out of nowhere. We could track the storm and plot a course around it, well worth it esp on a small boat offshore. We stayed high and dry in my 23 foot dingy!lLOL:rotfl:


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

Sirius weather worth every penny every time.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

God knows u have to have a 50'er to go offshore. I wish someone would have told me this before i started fishing offshore. Hell i was out 54 mile in my 18' whaler the other day. thank god i made it back.LOL YOUR A DA .


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

That looks a lot like a NauticStar. Maybe the 21ft. 
My only question: Did the bimini top survive?


----------



## Limit up (May 3, 2013)

Kudos to you saltwater Tom. My first boat to go offshore in was a 21 ft century. It got me to the liberty ships and to the 604 rig out of poc. It was great you could go fishing and take a shower at the same time. I got there safe and back safe. Then I got s 22 gulf coast. Better ride but only 6" gunnels. I got asked by a lot of people through the years what I would do if the weather got bad while I was out. I told them it's easy. SLOW down and stay in the boat. Now I have a larger boat with twins and it has opened up a lot more fishing opertunities. I still remember where I came from. You like to fish offshore and you know what is comfortable for you. As long as your boat and equipment are in good order it will take more than you can. Make sure your bilge pumps, radio, and other safety equipment are working and go catch fish. Don't let other people tell you that you can't without a 40' plus sport fisher.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

redexpress said:


> That looks a lot like a NauticStar. Maybe the 21ft.
> My only question: Did the bimini top survive?


I noticed that in the video. I won't run with the bimini up. Figure it is bound to kill what little fuel mileage I get, dragging a sail around in the wind.

My bimini top gets used so infrequently, I've been very tempted to remove it. It is a complete hassle on the boat. Always in the way, whether up or down.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes, the bimini survived quire well. It's a 4 bow Carver, and I put it up when running under 25 MPH and the sun is out. I know it creates drag, but, man, I love my shade.


----------

